# Tote bag complete



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I finished my tote bag with the decorative stitches that I showed in another post. It's huge, about 2 feet across! It's for those quick overnight stays I make to my folks place now and then. 

Front and back are identical.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That turned out nicely. The embroidery goes perfectly with the fabric.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

IT is lovely. The fabric reminds me of little dotted swiss dresses that Grandmommy made me when I was a young girl.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Love it! It would perfectly for my trips to the library at that size!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

VERY NICE !!!!
LOVE IT !!!!
bopeep


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

It's lovely!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good Job there CJ.

Looks very useful.

Angie


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Quite lovely, CJ.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! Today I'm going to finish a pair of pants I'm working on... then maybe get back to that embroidery quilt.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

It's gorgeous.How nice to have the skills and equipment to make such nice personalized things. How do you find time for all this creativity?

PQ


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful! I would take it shopping with me to show it off....


----------



## lorihadams (Mar 12, 2009)

Okay, I love this....is there a pattern or can you explain dimensions/construction please???


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The pattern is here.



lorihadams said:


> Okay, I love this....is there a pattern or can you explain dimensions/construction please???


----------

